# Concord Jubilee



## deerehauler (Oct 17, 2009)

Couple shots from tractor parade with Trey and I


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 17, 2009)

Awesome shots my friend, I went to a parade in Gainesville, or was
it cummings, anyway, they had a whole bunch
of old steam tractors in it.
They were very neat.


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 17, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Awesome shots my friend, I went to a parade in Gainesville, or was
> it cummings, anyway, they had a whole bunch
> of old steam tractors in it.
> They were very neat.



Yep cummings has a ole steam show. Those things are amazing. Wish I had the money and way to haul one.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 17, 2009)

Sweet!  you should have gotten a pic of old BBQBOSS sittin in front of ya!  

I had to drive the old Ford today.  The 620 had some problems today...


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 17, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> Sweet!  you should have gotten a pic of old BBQBOSS sittin in front of ya!
> 
> I had to drive the old Ford today.  The 620 had some problems today...



yeah I didnt get the camera back till half way thru and hand clutch steering and holdin youngin dont think could throw another thing in the mix Yeah he said he couldnt get it to crank. It was great to meet ya in person!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Oct 17, 2009)

Two peas in a pot right there Great shots looks like yaw were having a great time


----------



## Browtine (Oct 17, 2009)

Good times! Love those old John Deere tractors!


----------



## JasonF (Oct 17, 2009)

Awesome shots!!
Looks like a great time, especally with with your boy by your side!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 17, 2009)

Those are great. I love his little John Deere boots.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 18, 2009)

Looking at those photos, it's tough to tell which boy is having more fun, the little on or the growed up one.  Those old tractors are great.  Fine series of shots.

Hoss


----------



## leo (Oct 19, 2009)

precious pics, thanks for posting them


----------



## bristol_bound (Oct 19, 2009)

You made some great shots and some better memory's.  Love them JD's also.


----------



## Smokey (Oct 19, 2009)

Hoss said:


> Looking at those photos, it's tough to tell which boy is having more fun, the little on or the growed up one.  Those old tractors are great.  Fine series of shots.
> 
> Hoss



X's 2


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 23, 2009)

DJ- My friend got a candid of you and your boy, so I figured I would share it.  



Here are a couple of me on Jerry's ol Ford...


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 28, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> DJ- My friend got a candid of you and your boy, so I figured I would share it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool thanks for posting them! It was a blast cant wait till Christmas parade


----------



## Woodscrew (Oct 28, 2009)

I was at the Jubilee. It sure was chilly up there. I need to bring one of my old tractors next year.


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 28, 2009)

Woodscrew said:


> I was at the Jubilee. It sure was chilly up there. I need to bring one of my old tractors next year.



yes do that! The more the better.


----------



## quinn (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice shots.


----------

